# LGB Disneyland Set



## jameyb (Aug 5, 2012)

I've collected LGB trains for quite some time but have only recently learned about a Disneyland set. The cars looks surprisingly simple, but the prices are quite high. Can anybody please let me know any background on the set? Also, does anybody have all the model numbers that go in the set?

Thanks.


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

I assume you mean the LGB 72350 set. 
There were other LGB Disney sets as well like 92313, 92315 and 29232 

I assume the 72350 set is expensive because the loco includes a MTS/DCC decoder. 
What background are you looking for? 
The set is shown in the 2004 LGB Disneyland brochure which you probably have and is also still shown in the large 2006 LGB catalogue before they declared bankruptcy, so it doesn't look as if they exactly flew off the shelf.


----------



## jameyb (Aug 5, 2012)

The ones I was looking at were 33804, 33805, etc. Seems to be an entire set of them.


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Sorry, when you wrote "Disneyland set" I thought you meant a train set. 

Of these specific cars you mentioned, 33804 etc., there are seven as far as I know, 33801, 33803, 33804, 33805, 33806, 33807 and 33808. 

They seem to sell for around $100.- on ebay, some a bit more, some a bit less. 
I think that is reasonable


----------



## taaronbennett (Dec 11, 2012)

There's quite a few Disney LGB peices out there.

The ones mentioned above are the passenger cars.

Most sell for about $2-300, except for the 33803 (Lilly Belle) which usually fetches anywhere from $850 - $1,500.

There are also 2 box cars, 44357 and 44358 with cartoon prints on the sides

Then you have 2 wagons, 94192 and 94168. These have caracters that pop up and down

Next is the sightseeing car 33250 which includes donald characters.

There are 2 large engines, 22185 and 22184

There's an ugly little hand car - 23010

And 5 starter sets : 92313, 29232, 92315, 72350, and 99233.

I think thats all of them...

These have all become rather collectible, and most are getting more difficult to find, which is making there prices go higher and higher.

Speaking of which, if anyone out there has a 72350 starter set, I'd love to buy it!

Happy Training!

Tim


----------

